# Liberty Movement > Liberty Campaigns >  Rebekah Bydlak -  We need this woman in Washington really bad

## randomname

Module Voice Image
Jack Hunter, Rare Editor | Posted on April 15, 2016 10:22 pm

The most significant threat to our national security is our debt  Adm. Mike Mullen, former Joint Chiefs of Staff Chairman, 2012

Remember the tea party movement a few years ago? The protests? The rallies?

Taxed enough already? Stop Spending!

In 2010, a number of tea party Republicans took Washington by storm: Outsiders like Kentuckys Rand Paul and Utahs Mike Lee were elected to the U.S. Senate; Michigans Justin Amash, Idahos Raul Labrador, South Carolinas Mick Mulvaney and others were elected to the House. Kentuckys Thomas Massie and others would follow in 2012 and 2014.

Each quickly developed reputations as diehard fiscal hawks, hell-bent on shrinking government, cutting spending and putting Washington back in its constitutional box.

They even called themselves constitutional conservatives to signify that, yes, they were conservative, but more importantly

It wasnt just a campaign slogan: They meant it.

They even formed their own group, the House Freedom Caucus. Why? Because the existing groups werent serious enough.

These new leaders didnt come to Washington to get some prestige and a comfy office.

They came to change how the system works.

***

In 2012, Jonathan Bydlak founded the Coalition to Reduce Spending. Said Jonathan at the time, What makes us different than most is that there are few groups solely focused on the issue of spending. Many groups focus on a multitude of issues, but in the last few years spending has become THE issue that matters to Americans of all political stripes.

He wasnt kidding.

In 2010, when the tea party was in full swing, the national debt was $13 trillion.

Today its $19 trillion. Thats more than $58,000 for each man, woman and child living in the United States.

Constitutional conservatives need backup in Washington.

Badly.

Candidate for Floridas 1st Congressional District Rebekah Bydlak and her husband Jonathan are friends of mine. Rebekah has also been a contributor at Rare Politics where I serve as editor.

These things have almost nothing to do with why Im writing this column.

If I didnt know Rebekahfrankly, if I even despised herId still be writing this.

This isnt about friendship or niceties in any way: Our monstrous debt really is the number one threat to Americas security and stability, as former Chiefs of Staff Mike Mullen said four years ago.

I really dont have time for any politician who doesnt get this.

I tend to get overly enthusiastic about anyone who does.

In her years working at the Coalition to Reduce Spending, Mrs. Bydlak learned how to determine who was and who wasnt serious about addressing this problem.

If theres one thing Ive learned from my work with the Coalition, its that we need more people with a track record of being serious about cutting spending, Rebekah Bydlak told Rare.

I have the knowledge and tenacity to cut wasteful spending, having fought big spenders in Washington, and I cant wait to do so on behalf of my district, she added.

Like the House Freedom Caucus, the purpose of her organization was to hold politicians feet to the fire when it comes to deficit and debt reduction.

Think about it: How many generations of Republicans have ran as conservatives?

How many decades has the debt continued to groweven when Republicans are in power?

Mrs. Bydlak has also learned hands on, every day at her job, economically and politically, what it would actually take to take to reduce our debt.

Since her announcement on Tuesday, some have taken interest in the fact that Rebekah is 25. Some might think thats too young.

Theyre wrong.

This criticism is something I could take seriously if an entire slew of politicians much older than Mrs. Bydlak hadnt gotten us to this dire point. Its something Id entertain if it wasnt Rebekahs generation who will be paying the heaviest price for a debt their supposedly responsible elders racked up with reckless abandon.

Not to mention, Bydlak would also only be just a few years younger than many members of Congress serving nowand still more serious and wise beyond her years than nearly all of them.

The First District deserves innovative solutions, not just more of the same, Bydlak told NorthEscambia.com. A vibrant, 21st century economy that benefits all demands a federal government that abides by our Constitution.

Washington is broken, she added, and I have the experience to be part of the solution. Every child born today will face tens of thousands of dollars in debt they did not ring up, thanks to career politicians who have no interest in stopping business as usual.

I will fight for my generations right to be free from this burden, Bydlak said.

Thats a fight thats long overdue.

Its not enough just to have a GOP Congress. It will take a certain kind of Republican to take on our greatest problems and threats.

There arent many.

Rebekah Bydlak is one of the very few.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

http://rare.us/story/we-need-this-wo...on-really-bad/

----------


## Cleaner44

https://twitter.com/rebekah_2016
http://www.rebekah2016.com/

----------


## AZJoe

> *The most significant threat to our national security is our debt*  Adm. Mike Mullen, former Joint Chiefs of Staff Chairman


Ditto

----------


## Brian4Liberty

https://twitter.com/USAB4L/status/730133113330794497

----------


## Keith and stuff

So excited for Rebekah. The primary field is very crowded with contested candidates. Even a second place finish would be a victory.

----------


## eleganz

Results not in for Rebekah yet but Dan Bongino got squashed.

http://enight.elections.myflorida.co...epresentative/

----------


## CaseyJones

per politico




> Republican
> 
> 56.8% Reporting
> M. Gaetz	36.4%	26,274
> C. Dosev	21.4%	15,459
> G. Evers	20.1%	14,536
> R. Bydlak	8.0%	5,782
> J. Zumwalt	7.9%	5,713
> B. Frazier	3.9%	2,802
> ...

----------


## William Tell

Ouch.

----------


## Matt Collins

Hate to say I called it, but I called it :-/

----------


## jurgs01

> Hate to say I called it, but I called it :-/


She had little to no support from the liberty movement until the last week or so. We aren't a really effective arm at getting people elected.

----------


## Matt Collins

> She had little to no support from the liberty movement until the last week or so. We aren't a really effective arm at getting people elected.


20 something year olds are not very good at getting elected to anything, especially Congress, on the first try. As I originally pointed out, she ran in the wrong race. If 

She had run for country commission or city council, then there would have been a very good chance she would have won

----------


## eleganz

Plus you need party support. That is what split her from the 5% and the 20% receivers.

----------


## jurgs01

> 20 something year olds are not very good at getting elected to anything, especially Congress, on the first try. As I originally pointed out, she ran in the wrong race. If 
> 
> She had run for country commission or city council, then there would have been a very good chance she would have won


There are 7600 people in the district who voted for her, a ton of people in the liberty movement who know her name because Ron Paul and Justin Amash endorsed her, and a ton more people who worked on her campaign that will work toward liberty in who knows what ways in the future. People like Rebekah who actually take the step to do things like this are winning. Armchair quarterbacks on the sideline are losing.

----------


## EBounding

I don't think it's a good idea to chase these federal offices, especially with no record.  But it's not like her running was a bad thing though.  Maybe she has the recognition now to win a more local race.

----------


## eleganz

The real problems are funding and the anti-establishment mindset.

I wish there was some national grassroots place for conversation and people could organize.  At any given election year, there are way too many races going on and not enough laser focusing like what we did with Rand and Justin.

If we could take all of those going into races and raising money, that money should be going to one or two winnable races for the house or senate. 

Every win gets more leverage for another win and so on and so forth.

Rebekah I'm sure is a great candidate but she likely didn't have any party support, which is important to have to win primaries.  It is the path of least resistance, unfortunately.

----------


## Matt Collins

> HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!! Good one!


I've worked on a lot of successful campaigns and some legislative projects, and have been trained by some of the best in the business. My opinion is informed and educated.

----------


## jurgs01

> I've worked on a lot of successful campaigns and some legislative projects, and have been trained by some of the best in the business. My opinion is informed and educated.


That's all very subjective. I'm sure you are good at achieving whatever ends you want to achieve, but don't discount others who are in the ring. Life is not a linear path, and if you must be able to be able to look at second and third order effects in a world of chaos theory. The real success may not ever be quantifiable.

----------


## jurgs01

> All of the primaries haven't happened yet. The most important races are the New Hampshire House and New Hampshire Senate races. See the primary recommendations here. http://libertyballot.com/


I really like the idea of liberty ballot. Will give you a boost tomorrow.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Rebekah I'm sure is a great candidate but she likely didn't have any party support, which is important to have to win primaries.  It is the path of least resistance, unfortunately.


And I'm sure the establishment media knew a liberty candidate and did their very best to shut her out. I believe most of the media I saw either didn't acknowledge her, or positioned her as a novelty (young, female GOP candidate).

----------


## eleganz

> And I'm sure the establishment media knew a liberty candidate and did their very best to shut her out. I believe most of the media I saw either didn't acknowledge her, or positioned her as a novelty (young, female GOP candidate).


Being closely involved in a grassroots congressional liberty campaign myself, the basic media coverage doesn't really help at this level because nobody is really paying attention.  In order to become a known figure from basically nothing is to be a part of a barrage of extremely sensational media.

In my opinion, in races where its all about the primary, party support is far more important to establish a base of support over basic media coverage.

----------


## NewRightLibertarian

> Exactly, especially since her narrative wasn't that good, and she did not fit the profile for this race.


Think she might run for a state house rep, state senate or county commissioner seat in the near future?

----------


## NewRightLibertarian

> The real problems are funding and the anti-establishment mindset.


The liberty movement's unwillingness to adapt is killing it also.

----------


## Matt Collins

> And I'm sure the establishment media knew a liberty candidate and did their very best to shut her out. I believe most of the media I saw either didn't acknowledge her, or positioned her as a novelty (young, female GOP candidate).


If you are a candidate, other than for President, and you are relying on media as part of your strategy to win, then you are doomed to fail.

----------


## Matt Collins

> Think she might run for a state house rep, state senate or county commissioner seat in the near future?


I hope so, although even running for any other office her narrative is hard to overcome at her young age.... it does get easier the lower the office though.

----------


## jurgs01

> The liberty movement's unwillingness to adapt is killing it also.


Is the "liberty movement" a collective? People who share liberty ideas can come together for common cause, but as soon as we are operating as some sort of collective brainwashed group like the democrats or republicans we have already lost.

My advice to liberty advocates: find liberty causes and fight for them. Don't be a douche, and make sure you study human psychology so you can understand how to influence others. Be persistent in life, but don't worry if your efforts don't result in immediate satisfaction. Persuade a couple of people. Support liberty candidates. Raise children with good liberty values. Run for local office. Each of our individual efforts will be the best way to skew the statist glide-scope our country seems to be on.

----------


## PierzStyx

> In my opinion, in races where its all about the primary, party support is far more important to establish a base of support over basic media coverage.



Yep. This is exactly right. Which is why it is so hard for third parties to do anything. The main two have written the laws to favor them and then decideds who their candidates will be, favoring those who support party over principle.

----------


## Matt Collins

She is running for state legislature and word is that she is doing excellent in this race!

----------


## jurgs01

> She is running for state legislature and word is that she is doing excellent in this race!


Good news!

----------

